# No instructed driving?



## H2887 (Dec 26, 2010)

I called the center for info and was told that i will get two hours of track time but that it is without instruction.I have tracked most of my cars over the years and am surprised that BMW would let people drive their m3 with no in car instruction whatsoever.please let me know what the story is if you have already taken pcd


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

H2887 said:


> I called the center for info and was told that i will get two hours of track time but that it is without instruction.I have tracked most of my cars over the years and am surprised that BMW would let people drive their m3 with no in car instruction whatsoever.please let me know what the story is if you have already taken pcd


That's not what I heard, but maybe the funding has been reduced. That's happening all over.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

You have instruction, just not an instructor in the car with you. The instructor has a radio and you have a radio in the car, so he/she can communicate with you.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You will definetely have an instructor with your group. Depending on group size, it is typically 1 instructor to 3 or 4 vehicles. As "The-Other-Tom" stated, they will give the instruction and feedback over a 2 way radio that is in the vehicle.

I don't think legal would allow us to let people have free reign  I'm sure that would cost more than the instructors.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

You can't put a price on our man Donnie! :thumbup:


----------



## H2887 (Dec 26, 2010)

I had to cancel my Pcd due to scheduling,so my car is being shipped to me and should arrive on sat.I'm hoping that if I am in Spartanburg sometime later this year the Pcd will allow me to take advantage of the track time I am missing.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

H2887 said:


> I had to cancel my Pcd due to scheduling,so my car is being shipped to me and should arrive on sat.I'm hoping that if I am in Spartanburg sometime later this year the Pcd will allow me to take advantage of the track time I am missing.


Sorry to hear. Unfortunately the only way we get reimbursed by BMW for our expenses is if the vehicle is actualy delivered here. Otherwise we would have 300,000 customers trying to schedule a driving experience.

When you consider our delivery department only has the track here from 8-10am and we can handle a max of 12 vehicles in that rotation, there is no way we could process that many people.


----------

